# Breeding my 50yr old hermanns tort?



## JoeyTheTortoise (Jul 28, 2013)

My male hermanns tort is 50(ish) is he too old to stud now?


----------



## GBtortoises (Jul 28, 2013)

Probably not. I have a very old male Eastern Hermann's right now in one of my breeding groups that is still getting the job done pretty well! I have had other old males and females in the past and I've never really seen much difference between them and younger adult tortoises except appearance.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Jul 28, 2013)

JoeyTheTortoise said:


> My male hermanns tort is 50(ish) is he too old to stud now?



50?! Wow! Have you always had him or did he belong to someone else? 


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM], Darwin[TURTLE] & Wallace[TURTLE]
Winnipeg, Canada


----------



## JoeyTheTortoise (Jul 28, 2013)

He's been in my family since he hatched
He was my grandads; now mine 
Added to my zoo 
1 dog
2 cats
1 cockerel
5 hens
1 fish
2 zebra finch
1 tortoise


----------



## cdmay (Jul 29, 2013)

A male that age could certainly be a good breeder if all other aspects of his health were in order. Fifty years old isn't really that aged for a Testudo.
It would be interesting though (for a lot of us!) if you could post some photos and a narrative of this animal's history.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Jul 29, 2013)

JoeyTheTortoise said:


> He's been in my family since he hatched
> He was my grandads; now mine
> Added to my zoo
> 1 dog
> ...



What a wonderful family legacy! Would love to see some photos! 


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM], Darwin[TURTLE] & Wallace[TURTLE]
Winnipeg, Canada


----------



## JoeyTheTortoise (Jul 29, 2013)

Joey was bought in 1967 in a pet shop in Liverpool, UK 
He was a pet for my uncle Jason when he was 2 year sold bought by my grandad, his dad.
Joey has since lived with my grandad in Liverpool until July 2013 when he was gifted to my son at 2 years old  
My little boy loves him to the moon and back!


----------



## cdmay (Jul 29, 2013)

Very, VERY cool stuff! A great story and a nice looking tortoise.
The little Kid is cute too....


----------



## Jabuticaba (Jul 29, 2013)

Great looking tort!! Cute kid! Thanks for sharing you pictures and your family history! 


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM], Darwin[TURTLE] & Wallace[TURTLE]
Winnipeg, Canada


----------



## Tortoise (Aug 1, 2013)

What an amazing story-I know a 70 yr old tortoise in the UK named George who has a few wives and they are producing nicely-a hermanns too.


----------



## Anthony P (Aug 1, 2013)

Such an amazing story. My family has only left me with bills. 

Aside from fortune, I don't think there's anything better that a family can leave you.. Such a cool story.


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Aug 2, 2013)

Super cool story!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 2, 2013)

From what I've read, tortoises don't age like other creatures. They stay fertile their whole lives. The females have good eggs right up until the day they die of old age at over 100 years, and males are able to fertilize those eggs right up until they die of old age.

But one thing does sort of concern me...studding the tortoise out. Most of us believe that quarantine for 3 months or more is a good thing. A long quarantine period more or less excludes being able to offer a stud service. I'd hate to see you lose your tortoise because you put it with another tortoise that made him sick.


----------

